

2 types of incubators: YC vs TechStars - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2012/02/13/there-are-two-types-of-startup-incubators/

======
kkt262
Very interesting article on the two types. Actually it's probably the only
article I've ever seen that really outlines the differences. Up until now I've
been operating under the assumption that YC and TS were pretty much the same.

